# My Ontario Season Comes to an End. BBD!



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

After 10 days of hard hunting my time in Ontario was winding down. Last day available to hunt and this buck comes into the rattlin antlers at 9:15. He pranced in so pretty..., head held high, chest and neck all puffed up, hair standing up, full alert and highly wired up! I'll never forget that scene as long as I live. As soon as I seen him I knew what buck it was, he's the same deer I passed on the 25th. I studied the picture I took of him that day, and with no regrets about passing him up, figured he was a solid low 150's deer. I really contemplated what I would do if I seen him again and concluded I'd take him late in the hunt. He dressed 232 and should end up a little over 150 inches. I am tickled to death with him as I really love hunting these wilderness bucks. This deer, and the hunt leading up to taking him, has filled everything I love about the wilderness. I seen wolves twice, both times walking passed my db/bull within 10 yards and directly down wind and not having a clue I was there. I seen moose, bear, wolves, bald and golden eagle, became pretty good friends with a very friendly 3 pointer who liked to follow me to my blind every morning, hand fed a whiskey jack, and threw pine cones at a red fox who seemed to relish the attention. And the best part of it all was that I only seen people when I wanted to. To bad the calender had to keep clicking, I could have spent a month there and been very happy to not have fired a shot. For those of you that have never expirienced something like this, I highly recommend it to you all. Believe me, you truely don't know what you are missing.
Here's a couple pics.

The Dbl/Bull from 12 yards.









6x5 Typical and one tired but very happy hunter.









Here's my visitor as taken from my pocket camera. Many feel its a priviledge to see a wolf. This one let me see him twice and gave me three trail camera pics as well.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

dc240nt,

GREAT buck and GREAT story.

Congrats!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ditto!


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice pics and good story congrats


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

great buck!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Great Buck k:

We were Walleye fishing in Ontario on LOW Saturday the 25th.

We saw 2 bucks swimming (not together) between islands.

One was a 5x5 similar to yours, The other was a 4x4 wider, heavier beams and taller than yours. A couple of heartstoppers.

They have super big bodies. Thanks for posting the pics and the story.

Oh, and by the way the Walleye fishing was great.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats on a nice buck, but BBD? Spare me...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

BBD-Big Buck Down


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome hunt. Congratulations


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats awesome dude! I can't believe you passed on that deer once!!!


----------

